# Lice?



## Lisa C. (Sep 1, 2005)

All of them seem to preen very aggressively. Especially Fudge who would turn suddenly to attack her wing or tail. 
Then i saw this hideous flat thing that resembled a squashed fly. Its obvious that's what's bothering them. 

How do i get rid of it?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Lisa, 

You'll need a powder or spray, either from a pet store, a pigeon supply house or even something called sevin dust from the garden centre to get rid of external parasites.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Lisa,

Just ensure that you spray or dust over tail and back and under wings, but that you keep the pigeons' heads covered so none can get into their eyes, mouth and ear holes.

John


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Lisa,

Sounds like pigeon flies, they are hideous, imo. Anyway, a link for ya on this one:

http://creatures.ifas.ufl.edu/livestock/pigeon_fly.htm

A good way to ensure nothing gets into eyes or nares w/be to cut the end of a 
sock off around where the arch w/be and use as a hood. Works very well. 

Good Luck,

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have this marvelous spray called Antisect 2000, (by Travipharma) from Global Pigeon Products, it is harmless for any warm blooded creature, and flies, mites, and lice die quickly. I never found anything that kills all three, great stuff.

I also advise using a cover, especially like fp recommended.


----------



## Lisa C. (Sep 1, 2005)

Thank you

Though i have a feeling its not going to be that easy to apply seeing that they don't trust me much yet


----------

